# Night time crowing.



## Skiesblue (Feb 18, 2019)

It’s 2am. 3 Roos are making like the Three Tenors. If the tenors were in a spin cycle in a washer while at a small town high school football game (losing) after a couple of rounds of drinks at a bar where- never mind.
Any way to stop the serenading?


----------



## Rammy (Feb 18, 2019)

Stewpot?


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah, they do this.   Mine sometimes start if "something" disturbs them, be it a true threat from an unwelcome predator or a bad dream.  Then, others join in to assist with the alert.  A chorus! 

But, I'm  with Rammy for the only  positive stop.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 18, 2019)

my daughter gripes at me often, "your darn roosters were crowing again last night".  me "did you have the light on?"  her " not outside".  me "where did you have a light on?".  her " in the bathroom".  me "roosters saw the light and thought the sun was coming up so they started announcing the new day".  her "so I have to go to the bathroom in the dark?"  me "yup if you don't want the roosters to crow.   sooo @Skiesblue did you have a light on?  anywhere?  if mine see a light in the house, a flashlight beam or whatever at night they crow.  aggravating but understandable.  if that's not the case then .  maybe just because they can.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 18, 2019)

WHAT??   no night shades for those boys???


----------



## Bruce (Feb 18, 2019)

I agree with @goatgurl, I have a neighbor with a couple of roosters, she said they will crow at night if they see a light on in the house. I suggest blackout curtains for the coop.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 19, 2019)

The birds I have now aren't so bad, but I used to be able to tell time by my roosters' nighttime crowing. About 2 a.m, there'd start to be an intermittent crow; around 4 a.m, they'd pick the pace up a bit more; the crowing became pretty much continuous just before dawn. Once the sun came up, they went back to just the occasional crow, but my neighbors certainly knew I had chickens.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Feb 20, 2019)

Hum how close are they to your house I have five and I don't hear them at all. Maybe your just need to work harder so you sleep better


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 21, 2019)

Anything which disturbs roosters overnight, be it light or sound, will cause roosters to crow. I hear a real chorus from my sheep shed (where some of mine roost up overnight) when I open the back door. Thankfully the sheep shed is some distance from the house, so the crowing is not an issue. 

The only effective ways of stopping roosters crowing overnight are 1) not to disturb them, 2)have them in an area where the ceiling height is insufficient for them to extend their necks 3) remove their heads.


----------



## Rammy (Feb 21, 2019)

I liked option 3.


----------

